# Becoming horse obsessed?!



## hannah88811 (11 August 2017)

I have only been riding for 4/5 weeks but have really got the bug. I currently have a lesson once a week on a Sunday but feel like a week is too long to have to wait for each lesson. Do you think I should I see if I can have another lesson during the week or do you think with only being a beginner, I'm being too keen?

My OH has told me to slow down and thinks I am becoming obsessive as I'm constantly reading about horses or on this forum. I don't think I am, I just feel excited that I have found something that I really enjoy doing and am really eager to learn. I don't want it to just be a weekly riding lesson, I would love for horses to become a part of my life, to loan/share a horse to start and eventually own one. So I fell that all this research and practice is necessary.


----------



## Being_Ros (11 August 2017)

I don't think there is such a thing as being too keen! If you have the time and the finance then why not have a lesson twice a week?! I wouldn't call it obsessive at all, just that you have found something you enjoy doing which is fantastic so do pursue it! 
Welcome to the horsey bug!


----------



## sunshine100* (11 August 2017)

hannah88811 said:



			I have only been riding for 4/5 weeks but have really got the bug. I currently have a lesson once a week on a Sunday but feel like a week is too long to have to wait for each lesson. Do you think I should I see if I can have another lesson during the week or do you think with only being a beginner, I'm being too keen?

My OH has told me to slow down and thinks I am becoming obsessive as I'm constantly reading about horses or on this forum. I don't think I am, I just feel excited that I have found something that I really enjoy doing and am really eager to learn. I don't want it to just be a weekly riding lesson, I would love for horses to become a part of my life, to loan/share a horse to start and eventually own one. So I fell that all this research and practice is necessary.
		
Click to expand...

I would be volunteering on a good reputable yard to gain valuable exp around horses-its not all sunshine and smiles-horses are different day to day and you need to build up your horse language skills to notice any subtle changes-if you volunteer you will gain this exp


----------



## oldjumper (12 August 2017)

hannah88811 said:



			I have only been riding for 4/5 weeks but have really got the bug. I currently have a lesson once a week on a Sunday but feel like a week is too long to have to wait for each lesson. Do you think I should I see if I can have another lesson during the week or do you think with only being a beginner, I'm being too keen?

My OH has told me to slow down and thinks I am becoming obsessive as I'm constantly reading about horses or on this forum. I don't think I am, I just feel excited that I have found something that I really enjoy doing and am really eager to learn. I don't want it to just be a weekly riding lesson, I would love for horses to become a part of my life, to loan/share a horse to start and eventually own one. So I fell that all this research and practice is necessary.
		
Click to expand...

You will progress much quicker if you can ride more often than once a week. Most people only have weekly lessons as that's all they can afford. Agree with others - offer to help out at a yard to learn as much as pos about horses and their care. 
Total obsession with horses is perfectly normal! Maybe encourage OH to find a similarly absorbing interest - or get him/her riding too. If you have your own horse/s eventually the time commitment is enormous and they need to get used to that asap.


----------



## hannah88811 (12 August 2017)

oldjumper said:



			You will progress much quicker if you can ride more often than once a week. Most people only have weekly lessons as that's all they can afford. Agree with others - offer to help out at a yard to learn as much as pos about horses and their care. 
Total obsession with horses is perfectly normal! Maybe encourage OH to find a similarly absorbing interest - or get him/her riding too. If you have your own horse/s eventually the time commitment is enormous and they need to get used to that asap.
		
Click to expand...

Am I not too old to be volunteering in a yard? I'm 30, it's normally teenagers that they get in to help isn't it?
OH does have an obsession with a hobby, fishing!, so I thought he would understand of all people even though he wouldn't see it as an obsession lol. 
Yes we both understand the time and commitment horses take so that's why I would have to wait a few years until my children have left home so that's why I would be happy loaning / sharing for a period first. I understand it is going to take time to learn and gain experience before I can even do that though.


----------



## Shay (12 August 2017)

You can volunteer at a yard - but you might feel slightly out of place.  As you say it is usually equally horse obsessed teenagers - and nothing wrong with that!  Try your local RDA - the volunteers tend to be older.  Well - older than a teenager anyway - not as i as old as I am!  

Also - have a look at horsey holidays or hose boot camps.  You learn masses from being able  ride so intensively.  I'm sure you would be able to find one with fishing too so you could go together.


----------



## cold_feet (12 August 2017)

I'm 61 and volunteered at a small racing/hunting/eventing yard until 2 years ago when I bought my own horse.  Over the years I really enjoyed working/riding with a procession of teenagers. I think I was seen as the steady one!  Maybe try an advert in the local tack shop or Facebook page.


----------



## shirl62 (12 August 2017)

I have been riding since January at the ripe old age at 63...get a bit obsessed at times too..lol  OH is a fly fishing addict and I dabble in a yearly salmon fishing trip to Canada... I absolutely love horse riding and have lessons twice a week. The prospect of owning my own horse is very low due to practicalities really but I can still dream......


----------



## maggie62 (12 August 2017)

My twin sis and I are 63yrs old...............and have the bug !!......I love going out with much younger riders. We dream of having our own horses but not likely to happen but we don't let that stop us. We live far apart but enjoyed a horse riding holiday together in Tuscany.....was great.Follow your dream, wish we had started years ago.


----------



## JFTDWS (12 August 2017)




----------



## shirl62 (13 August 2017)

JFTD said:








Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## emilyjeff (14 August 2017)

That Roald Dahl quote is brilliant! Everyone should have something in their life that they feel that passionate about!

So OP, as others have said I agree there is no such thing as being too keen. If you really enjoy it and have the time/ money then go for it!

I only got back into riding this year as an adult after about a 20 year break! And pretty much like you felt that once a week was not enough I was constantly reading horse riding/ care books or online. Its my dream to have my own one day but as luck would have it a share came up on my yard a few months ago so I am now riding 3-4 times a week and loving it.

Best of luck wth it all x


----------



## Red-1 (14 August 2017)

Personally I think 3 lessons a week would be fantastic


----------



## hannah88811 (14 August 2017)

Thanks everyone. I love that Roald Dahl quote too! I am going to speak to my instructor and enquire about a second lesson and also volunteering in the yard. My 13 year old started riding the same time as I did so maybe we could volunteer together once a week. I have just purchased the BHS Equitation book and cannot wait for it to arrive so I can get stuck in! As the quote says I am going to embrace my new found horse "obsession" and give it all I've got


----------



## 9tails (14 August 2017)

You're in the right place for obsessive horsiness.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (14 August 2017)

I'm so obsessed I am changing my spare room into my horsey room for all my jods, clothes, books, show stuff and...most importantly...my matchy saddle pads.

Go....embrace the horsey world...take the lead rope with both hands and do as much as you want to and can afford. Agree with some other posters about volunteering. You learn more about horses from the ground than from on top 

Enjoy


----------



## Kat (14 August 2017)

The BHS approved riding school where I had lessons before buying my horse occasionally has adult volunteers, and that isn't unusual. My husband learned to ride as an adult and also found that a weekly lesson wasn't enough (I thought more than once a week was a bit extravagant but he soon converted me!). When we met he was just having a couple of lessons a week but whilst learning he volunteered or worked for rides at four different places. He also did a horse care qualification and shared a horse. 

I would recommend signing up for some kind of horse care training as well as riding lessons. Either the BHS horse owners certificate or the BHS progressive tests or the ABRS equivalent would be a great way of learning more and indulging your obsession!


----------



## debbielinder (17 September 2017)

My auntie has a riding school and we have quite a few adults that come for a private lesson once a week plus one or 2 group lessons and then stay and help out and they love it. I'm sure the riding school were you ride will be more than happy to have you helping out.


----------



## MiniScam (20 September 2017)

How about finding a private yard to help out at? If someone wanted to come to help me once or twice a week with poo picking, grooming, pampering and were keen to learn, I'd welcome them with open arms. Being so early in your riding 'career' you may struggle to find a horse to ride at a private yard, but if you want to learn about care, nutrition, tack, rugs, etc etc too , you might get more from a small yard or individual willing to take you under their wing. Plus you'll probably get a closer bond with a smaller number of horses who you can really get to know their personalities (my favourite part of horsey life).


----------

